# 11333 Unread Posts



## MoreWater (Sep 25, 2007)

man, has it really been that long? 

I had to reset my password, and then I realized that it was my id that I'd forgotten, not the pw.....

Got some catching up to do, it looks like


----------



## Bolero (Sep 26, 2007)

Mwahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha good reading to you!!!

;-)


----------



## Heather (Sep 26, 2007)

That's what you get for abandoning us, Ki! Wondered where you'd wandered off to. Glad to have you return! ~H


----------



## Marco (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome back! Enjoy your readings oke:


----------



## MoreWater (Sep 26, 2007)

I've been off orchids for a while, as orchids=mites for a bit there.... but now I'm back, sort of. First have to take stock of what's left after the busy schedule and the mites.... I'm also enabling a new orchid addict, but I think she may be having more of an effect on me..... Orchid sale coming up! and I have two shopping carts I'm in the process of filling up :rollhappy:

In the meantime, I've been more excited about things like this.




​


----------



## Persephone (Sep 26, 2007)

I've been gone awhile too - also had a daunting number of posts not read. Even though I am (was) relatively new here. I've been distracted by other things in my life. I'm glad to be back and will be sifting through all those unread posts.

Can you talk more about what your present interests are - lovely pic.


----------



## MoreWater (Sep 26, 2007)

Persephone said:


> I've been gone awhile too - also had a daunting number of posts not read. Even though I am (was) relatively new here. I've been distracted by other things in my life. I'm glad to be back and will be sifting through all those unread posts.
> 
> Can you talk more about what your present interests are - lovely pic.



well, welcome back to you too 

Do you mean about the pic I posted (which are mexican butterworts - pinguicula - carnivorous plants), or about my other current interests like this Huernia primulina? 




​

or my new dslr? :rollhappy:



​


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 27, 2007)

I LIKE your pics & other plant interests!


----------



## Marco (Sep 27, 2007)

is that a life saver cactus?


----------



## Heather (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice, another new dSLR owner! sweet! 

I love that ping - the one that isn't in bloom...what is it? Damn, that's the third or fourth thing I'm going to miss this weekend. 

I'm anti-orchid now too - not really but there is something very freeing about selling the majority of your collection off. 

Ahhh.....ebb and flow, ebb and flow....

Don't worry, I'm not going anywhere - I'm still very interested, I just don't have the adequate conditions to grow what I've been growing. Sometimes you need to just own up to, and deal with it.


----------



## MoreWater (Sep 27, 2007)

I think life saver is the name given to another Huernia, so it would be the same genus. I supposedly have one that has flowers like a lifesaver, but as it's never bloomed.... 

Heather, I think that is esseriana. As usual, I'm typing on my phone so I'm too lazy to check right now.

Our orchid sale is the weekend after - you should come down for it.


----------



## Marco (Sep 27, 2007)

so whats the primulina smell like? oke:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2007)

Heather said:


> Don't worry, I'm not going anywhere - I'm still very interested, I just don't have the adequate conditions to grow what I've been growing. Sometimes you need to just own up to, and deal with it.



Phew, I thought you were really going to start the frilly miltonia forum. oke: Anyway, choose your challenges, but remember, "Once the vase is cracked, no matter how well you crazy glue it the crack is always there."


----------



## MoreWater (Sep 27, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Phew, I thought you were really going to start the frilly miltonia forum.



Omg, where was the spew alert? I'm eating!

Marco - no smell!


----------

